# S-образный сколиоз 2 степени



## Олег Омск (26 Мар 2021)

Добрый день, Фёдор Петрович. Сыну 15 лет. Худой. Недобор веса. Диагноз — s- образный сколиоз 2 степени. Занимаемся по системе Бубновского около 7 месяцев( упражнения на блочных тренажерах, растяжки и упражнения ногами и не только, на укрепления мышц спины, в большей степени поясницы, мышц кора) Врачи « классического» образования говорят, что исправить такой сколиоз нельзя. Можно тренировать мышцы спины, чтобы не было хуже. С этим жить. Есть ли смысл обращаться к врачам прикладной кинезиологи? Говорят, шансы улучшить состояние до 1 степени ещё есть. Кинезиологический стол, массаж, и т. д. Есть снимок. Ваше мнение? Спасибо заранее за ответ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Мар 2021)

Олег Омск написал(а):


> Добрый день, Фёдор Петрович. Сыну 15 лет. Худой. Недобор веса. Диагноз — s- образный сколиоз 2 степени. Занимаемся по системе Бубновского около 7 месяцев( упражнения на блочных тренажерах, растяжки и упражнения ногами и не только, на укрепления мышц спины, в большей степени поясницы, мышц кора)


Система Бубновского не подразумевает под собой асимметричные упражнения,которые больше всего направленные на уменьшение сколиоза


Олег Омск написал(а):


> Врачи « классического» образования говорят, что исправить такой сколиоз нельзя. Можно тренировать мышцы спины, чтобы не было хуже. С этим жить.


Правильно говорят, но в 15 лет все зависит от того закрыты зоны роста или нет. Если закрыты, то все правильно, а если открыты, то возможно и удушение некоторое и ухудшение.
Вопрос. Если дерево растет в сторону, то что надо сделать чтобы оно стало расти вверх?


Олег Омск написал(а):


> Есть ли смысл обращаться к врачам прикладной кинезиологи?


Вам решать. Что вы называете кинезиологией, вообще то это способ диагностики с последующей мануальной терапией.



Олег Омск написал(а):


> Говорят, шансы улучшить состояние до 1 степени ещё есть.


При открытых зонах роста и направлении роста против деформации


Олег Омск написал(а):


> Кинезиологический стол


???


Олег Омск написал(а):


> массаж, и т. д.


А какой?


Олег Омск написал(а):


> Есть снимок.


Покажите.
И фото ребенка сзади стоя.


----------



## Олег Омск (27 Мар 2021)

Фото сегодня, снимок 02.2020 г.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Мар 2021)

Левая нога короче.
Лежа лучше, чем стоя.
Какой из этого вывод?

Деформация ребер слева. Значит организм растет не верх в влево и закручивается.
Вопрос. Если дерево растет в сторону и закручивается, то что надо сделать чтобы оно стало расти вверх?

Зоны роста вроде закрыты. Рост какой?

Внизу аномалии развития. Спина бифида и вроде сакрализация, при таком качестве сложно оценить, тут все на мнение рентгенологов.


----------



## Олег Омск (27 Мар 2021)

Рост 182. Врачи говорят, что ещё зона роста есть немного. Рассматриваю  прикладную кинезиотерапию. Понимаю, что это мануальная терапия. Подходит ли это в нашем случае? Про Дерево растущее в сторону           ( влево): напрашивается — 1.привязать дерево к опоре, 2.дать направление, нагрузку вправо. Что вы имеете ввиду под вашим вопросом? Скажите, пожалуйста, ваше видение направления лечения в нашем случае. Вы опытный доктор. Нам это важно. Сейчас так много мнений врачей, необходимо выбрать верное направление. Я понимаю, что шансы ещё есть  улучшить. Но времени для этого не так много. Снимок нужен тоже свежий, так как этому уже год.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Мар 2021)

Олег Омск написал(а):


> Рост 182. Врачи говорят, что ещё зона роста есть немного.


Надо было пораньше года на три надеть корсет, тогда он не дал возможность ратси в сторону, а направил бы рост вверх. 


Олег Омск написал(а):


> Рассматриваю  прикладную кинезиотерапию. Понимаю, что это мануальная терапия. Подходит ли это в нашем случае? Про Дерево растущее в сторону           ( влево): напрашивается — 1.привязать дерево к опоре, 2.дать направление, нагрузку вправо. Что вы имеете ввиду под вашим вопросом?


Правильно, поэтому ели хотите не сохранения, а улучшения, корсет на пару лет еще возможен, пока есть рост



Олег Омск написал(а):


> Скажите, пожалуйста, ваше видение направления лечения в нашем случае. Вы опытный доктор. Нам это важно. Сейчас так много мнений врачей, необходимо выбрать верное направление. Я понимаю, что шансы ещё есть  улучшить. Но времени для этого не так много. Снимок нужен тоже свежий, так как этому уже год.


Не думаю. что улучшите. Без корсета не удастся точно, а с корсетом есть вопрос, будет ли еще рост?
Мануальная терапия может улучшить осанку, но фому позвонков и рёбер исправить не может.
поэтому заниматься и заниматься


----------



## Олег Омск (27 Мар 2021)

Спасибо. Какой корсет имеете ввиду? Шено? Заниматься и заниматься чем, какими видами упражнений и направленности? Бубновского отменить? Ассиметричные нагрузки? Вы занимаетесь мануальной терапией?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Мар 2021)

Олег Омск написал(а):


> Спасибо. Какой корсет имеете ввиду? Шено?


Конечно. Другой корсет не даст противодавление на ребра и не формирует выпрямление.


Олег Омск написал(а):


> Заниматься и заниматься чем, какими видами упражнений и направленности?


При сколиозе всегда 2 вида упражнений:
- общеразвивающие удерживающие 
- ассиметричные исправляющие 


Олег Омск написал(а):


> Бубновского отменить?


Почему? Это же общеразвивающие удерживающие 


Олег Омск написал(а):


> Ассиметричные нагрузки?


Да


Олег Омск написал(а):


> Вы занимаетесь мануальной терапией?


Еще как!


----------



## Олег Омск (5 Апр 2021)

Добрый вечер. Извините. Были в отьезде. Скажите, если ехать к вам на приём ( консультацию), какие виды анализов( исследований) вам необходимы, чтобы точно диагностировать состояние на сегодняшний момент и назначить/начать лечение?
Как попасть к вам на приём? Принимаете ли вы в выходные дни( суббота), так как сын учится в 9 классе и пропускать занятия не хотелось бы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Апр 2021)

Рентген не больше полугода. Грудной по поясничный отдел в двух проекциях. Поясничный отдел с захватом костей таза.
Суббота. Запись заранее 8 903 278-11-88


----------



## Олег Омск (5 Апр 2021)

Рентген? Врач ортопед дал такое направление. Прочитать нету сил. Можете расшифровать?Это тоже самое или лишнее?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Апр 2021)

Отличное направление! Постарайтесь забрать снимки на руки.


----------



## Олег Омск (7 Апр 2021)

Добрый вечер, Федор Петрович. Сегодня сделали снимок, завтра получу описание и снимки. Вам отправлю. Скажите, есть ли у вас онлайн консультации? Хотелось бы заранее обговорить некоторые вопросы перед поездкой к вам. Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Апр 2021)

Есть, но проще пишите на sfp05@mail.ru


----------



## Олег Омск (8 Апр 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день. На почту вам отправил снимки и описания старые и новые.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Апр 2021)

Пришли.


----------



## Pleion (23 Ноя 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, как сделать такой ренген?


----------

